# inframe kitchen hinges



## lancey (27 Dec 2012)

I am after some help looking for hinges. I've just bought a kitchen online its a lovely kitchen apparantly old stock magnet bakersfield inframe range. Problem is it doesn't come with hinges and the hinges that magnet now stock don't fit!!
The doors are approx 20mm and there is a frame and a lip on the door. Can anyone help with where i can get hinges to fit??

Thanks


----------



## katellwood (27 Dec 2012)

If they're in frame what about ordinary brass butts


----------



## lancey (27 Dec 2012)

Hi my kitchen fitter said you'd be able to see the barrel part of the hinge??

Thanks


----------



## jasonB (27 Dec 2012)

Wow much does the frame overhang the carcase by as this will determine what height mounting plate you need and the crank of the hinge.

Most likely the following plate with a standard 100deg cliptop hinge

http://www.hpponline.co.uk/Product/175H9190.22

J


----------



## lancey (27 Dec 2012)

Hi its 18mm

thanks


----------



## jasonB (27 Dec 2012)

http://www.hpponline.co.uk/Product/175H9190.22

with a standard 110deg cliptop hinge

http://www.hpponline.co.uk/Product/71T3550

but get one to check depends how old it is


----------



## lancey (27 Dec 2012)

Thats fantastic thanks so much for that.

Cheers

Lance


----------



## JonnyD (27 Dec 2012)

And if you want the same hinges and plates 40% or so cheaper buy them from here http://www.manddonline.co.uk/

Cheers

Jon


----------



## lancey (27 Dec 2012)

thanks for that did look but couldn't see the hinges on this other website..

Thanks


----------



## JonnyD (27 Dec 2012)

The websites not that easy to navigate these are the standard hinges http://www.manddonline.co.uk/index.php? ... ucts_id=97

Or you could go for integrated soft close http://www.manddonline.co.uk/index.php? ... s_id=12116

These are the plates http://www.manddonline.co.uk/index.php? ... cts_id=172

Cheers

Jon


----------



## lancey (28 Dec 2012)

Thanks so much for that will order today excellent...cheers


----------



## RogerM (28 Dec 2012)

Lance - I think you will need the *CLIP TOP STANDARD HINGE 71B3750* if you are hanging doors inset in to a face frame with the raised base plate already recommended.


----------



## mghisted (29 Dec 2012)

I have bought the same kitchen on ebay and I'm having a nightmare. The issue is the rebate on the door, part of the door sits inside the frame the rest sits outside against the frame. I have tried the various hinges with 18mm spacers incorporated but the hinge doesnt kick the door far enough out to clear the lip from the frame.
Lancey if this works for you could you please let me know....my units are all up the wall has been tiled but I have no doors on!!!

If anyone else has any ideas....please please please let me know...my wife is gona kill me soon if I don't finish the kitchen!!!!

Many Thanks

Mark


----------



## jasonB (29 Dec 2012)

Is that also a Magnet one? post a picture or a sketch if you can. There are some hinges made of rebared doors, hettich certainly do some.

EDIT

Just looked at the Bakersfiled and the OP got it wrong these are not inframe doors they are rebated doors with a faceframe, post a sketch with sizes and then should be able to suggest a hinge

J


----------



## mghisted (29 Dec 2012)

Thanks for getting back to me sooo quickly I've attached a diagram that I made in photoshop.


----------



## lancey (29 Dec 2012)

Oh this is the same as my kitchen door yes your right a framed cabinet with a rebated door front looks the same as the one in this picture
Its def a nightmare mghisted. Same as you we've had the whole kitchen done but no doors on!! ONly thing is its very handy putting your arm in to get things probably miss that when or if we manage to get the doors on!!


----------



## mghisted (31 Dec 2012)

My wife wont see it that way!! Did you get your kitchen through ebay from someone in Essex? Have you tried getting hinges via magnet?


----------



## lancey (31 Dec 2012)

Ha i know it is a real pain yes i did nightmare he said the hinges for the buxton range in magnet will fit but they don't because i bought them and they didn't..we have tried putting a piece of wood inside where the mounting plates go and fitting a 170 degree hinge and that does work but we don't really want to do that especially on the glass door fronted cabinets....so annoying as the kitchen looks beautiful well it would if the doors were on..we just hoping the gys on here will come up with something..


----------



## mghisted (31 Dec 2012)

What make were the hinges you got the were 170 degrees. Where did you have to put the wood?
You can buy a dedicated mounting plate for the depth of the frame ...18mm I think and mount the hinge to that.
Have you tried magnet ? I was told they cost £34 a pair from them?


----------



## RogerM (31 Dec 2012)

Guys - here's a useful guide to the hinges in the* Hettich Sensys range*. Not cheap but fantastic quality.

It doesn't make easy reading but they cater for overlay, half overlay and inset doors. There is a section that applies to half-overlay doors on page 19. Your situation is also made more complex by the faceframe. I think I'd be tempted to wait until the new year, have a good read of the material and then phone one of the Hettich (or Blum) suppliers technical departments. If you can get some sense out of them, order just 2 hinges and mounting plates to see whether they will do the job before you make a full order. If they don't fit, you can always return them within 7 days. 

Whichever manufacturer you go for it is likely that you'll need a block to sit under the mounting plate to bring it out to near the edge of the face-frame, to which you attach the mounting plate. 

The link that JonnyD provided above shows a typical base plate from m&d online, who seem to be competitively priced. They also show a none premium rate helpline to call for FREE advice. It would seem like a good place to start. 

Or if you fancy something from the Hettich range, try *these people*. As you've already drawn up the application you need the hinges to fit you could email that to them after making a telephone enquiry. 

Again there is a free helpline. Also do ask Magnet which hinges they used. A trip to one of their showrooms is likely to be more productive than a telephone call in the first instance, but make sure that it's in normal working hours as they may have to call their head office.

Somewhere in here you'll find an answer. Good luck.


----------



## lancey (31 Dec 2012)

The hinges were b and q their extendable ones ... We got the magnet ones before and they don't fit..its because the doors are old stock and the hinges that they now don't fit them....These guys on here have recommended m and d i think look up on older posts and they sell the mounting plates for few a few pound each..we've decided to try that they open on the 2nd Jan so we are going to call them and try and get the thicker mounting plate with the 110/170 opening hinge to see if that works...we put the wood on the inside of the cabnet carcass where the mounting plate is..


----------



## lancey (31 Dec 2012)

thanks roger yes we intend to call the m and d website on Wed..thanks for the other advise...


----------



## jasonB (31 Dec 2012)

I don't thick the half overlay will work with rebated doors 

If you look at the Hettich catalogue, section 3.1 cup hinges, special hinges, rebated doors you will see the Intermat Konsul 5 T-22, probably the 1081459 which looks like it comes without finials. These would need to be mounted onto a 18mm mounting plate due to the face frame.

http://web2.hettich.com/hbh/catalog/Sta ... ogin=en_GB


----------



## mghisted (3 Jan 2013)

Just wanted to says thanks to everyone who has commented thus far.

Lancey can you let me know how you get on. Unfortunately I won't be doing anything to the kitchen for a while. The only reason I'm doing it is because my 12 yr old daughter burnt half the old kitchen and my house insurance decided they won't pay out as she's a minor and shouldn't be cooking. (she was boiling some water for poached eggs and a t cloth caught fire !! Most expensive breakfast in bed my wife and I have ever had!!) So I'm paying for it all!!!! 

If anyone has any other ideas please let me know.

Happy New Year to you all and thanks again for all your help.

Mark H


----------



## lancey (3 Jan 2013)

oh that's just so ridiculous go d i hate these companies...anyway i did speak to m and d and they were so so helpful i'm waiting to get the hinge to try as soon as i get ones that fit i'll post the details...

Oh and yes i'd like to thank everyone here too fantastic bunch of people..


----------



## mghisted (7 Jan 2013)

I totally agree...not helpful and very expensive. Shes been very upset but it will be fixed...when I eventually sort these dam hinges out!!!


----------



## lancey (7 Jan 2013)

Ah ha well on that subject i did speak to m and d online who are fantastic they sent us some hinges but they didn't work i've spoken to them again today and have sent photos of the kitchen and they are sending out some more that they think should work as soon as we've got them and tried them out i will let you know...


----------



## mghisted (8 Jan 2013)

good luck...hope you're successfull this time!!!


----------



## mghisted (14 Jan 2013)

Have you had any luck yet?


----------



## lancey (15 Jan 2013)

No 2 sets haven't worked just waiting for another try, the blum tech's have looked at the photo's we sent and have suggested another which isn't in stock so i have to wait for it...i'll def post asap...


----------



## lancey (24 Jan 2013)

We have doors on the cabinets!! We gotm them from Debbie at manddonline she was fantastic so helpful and now we have a completed kitchen there phone number is 01964 650865...give them a call ask to speak to her and tell her you need the same hinges etc as Mrs Hubbard and she'll be able to help.

Good luck and thanks to everyone on here for all the advise..


----------

